# rome total war 2 - preorder



## Rindfleisch3 (12. August 2013)

Servus,

wie ihr wahrscheinlich schon alle wisst, gibt es einen vorbesteller bonus für rome total war 2 und zwar die Griechen Kampagne als fre DLC.
Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr zu der ganzen sache steht. Habt ihr schon vorbestellt? Werdet ihr es noch tun? CD oder download? 

Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, dass ich das Spiel heute vorbestellt habe bei amazon.


----------



## Otoshi-gami (12. August 2013)

Als beinahe fanatischer Liebhaber der TW Serie werde ich es
vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen vorbestellen. 

Aber gleich direkt bei Steam. Die ursprüngliche Amazonbestellung (normale Ausgabe) habe ich vor einer Woche gecancelt. Habe seit drei Monaten endlich eine sehr gute, mobile Internetverbindung (42Mbit HSDPA+ DC, 20GB/Monat & Flatrate von 22:00h-08:00h) mit ''realen'' 2.5-3.0Mb/s und will diese nun auch entsprechend ausnutzen. Daher ist es nicht mehr zwingend nötig sich die DVDs zu kaufen.

Bei Shogun 2 & FotS gab es ohnehin bei mir das Problem, dass Steam sich weigerte von den DVDs zu installieren und ich die 15GB runterladen musste - war mit ''realen'' 256Kb/s kein Vergnügen.

Ergänzung: Den Griechen DLC möchte ich mir nach Möglichkeit nicht entgehen lassen. SPARTA! *FTW*


----------



## Streicher1992 (13. August 2013)

Habe es mir letzte Woche vorbestellt. Es wird einfach der Hammer


----------



## Gouvi (18. August 2013)

Hab es als Download inklusive Dlc für 27 bei nuuvem vorbestellt...


----------



## Andrej (22. August 2013)

Wenn ich das Spiel aus England kaufe,kann ich es dann auf deutsch Spielen?


----------



## jumpel (27. August 2013)

Hat es denn jetzt eigentlich schon Gold-Status? Es kommt ja schließlich nächste Woche...


----------



## RavionHD (27. August 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren, freue mich schon total.


----------



## Ion (27. August 2013)

Das Hauptspiel gibt es ja bereits für 34.99€ zum runterladen für Steam:
Total War Rome 2 kaufen, Total War Rome II - MMOGA

Da ist allerdings kein DLC dabei. Daher die Frage an euch: Lohnen sich 15€ Aufpreis für das DLC?  (Für Vorbestellung bei Amazon)
Denn bei MMOGA gibt es den DLC für 4.99€ dazu, das wären zusammen ~40€. Dafür eben keine schöne Hülle für Zuhause. Nur die fliegt eh nach ein paar Tagen wieder in die Ecke 
Weiß jemand ob die Spiele bei MMOGA Deutsch sind?


----------



## Andrej (27. August 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Das Hauptspiel gibt es ja bereits für 34.99€ zum runterladen für Steam:
> Total War Rome 2 kaufen, Total War Rome II - MMOGA
> 
> Da ist allerdings kein DLC dabei. Daher die Frage an euch: Lohnen sich 15€ Aufpreis für das DLC?  (Für Vorbestellung bei Amazon)
> ...



Ja,sind sie.Ich hatte nochnie ein Spiel von MMOGA das nich auf Deutsch war.
Aber ich würde das Spiel nicht dort vorbestellen.Du solltest es dir dort holen,wenn es erst erschienen ist.


----------



## Low (29. August 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Das Hauptspiel gibt es ja bereits für 34.99€ zum runterladen für Steam:
> Total War Rome 2 kaufen, Total War Rome II - MMOGA
> 
> Da ist allerdings kein DLC dabei. Daher die Frage an euch: Lohnen sich 15€ Aufpreis für das DLC?  (Für Vorbestellung bei Amazon)
> ...


 
Hab das Spiel für 29 € vorbestellt und das DLC für 5 €. Game bei onlinekeystore.com und DLC keine Ahnung.^^


----------



## Otoshi-gami (30. August 2013)

Habe Rome 2 TW heute beim nächsten Mediamarkt erstanden - obwohl der Erstverkaufstag bei anderen Händlern offiziell erst am 3. September ist.
Code wurde vom Steam Client angenommen und das Spiel aktiviert. Freigeschalten wird es natürlich erst am 3. September. Man kann die Spieledateien aber anscheinend bereits vorab herunterladen um einer Server 
Überlastung am ''großen Tag'' zu entgehen.

Ob ich es auch schon von den DVDs installieren (3 DVDs, 35GB HDD Speicherplatz) kann, muss ich erst testen. Auch weiß ich nicht ob ich das Griechen DLC nun bekommen habe oder nicht.

Freu mich dennoch schon auf Dienstag. Habe mir dafür nächste Woche extra Urlaub genommen


----------



## Collin (31. August 2013)

Also ich habe es mir bei igx4u vorbestellt und der key soll montag kommen... installation ist aber nur 9,8 GB groß... das spiel am ende 18 GB. Performance soll gut sein. 
2,4 Quad Core
HD 5770
4 GB Ram 
sollen für mittel bis hoch reichen 

LG


----------



## RavionHD (31. August 2013)

Ist der 3 September jetzt fix?


----------



## Rolk (31. August 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ist der 3 September jetzt fix?


 
Denke schon, zumindest Amazon gibt den Termin so auch an.


----------



## RavionHD (31. August 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Denke schon, zumindest Amazon gibt den Termin so auch an.


 
Ok, ich hab mir jetzt auch mal einen Key besorgt.


----------



## Rolk (31. August 2013)

Bei mir muss harte Ware her sonst bin ich eine Woche mit saugen beschäftigt.


----------



## Ion (31. August 2013)

Kann ich denn bei diversen Key-Seiten überhaupt sicher einkaufen? Man hört ja nicht gerade nur gutes darüber 
Ich finds auch einfach seltsam Rome 2 hier so günstig zu bekommen:
Total War


----------



## Low (31. August 2013)

Da kaufe ich auch immer...die haben jetzt aber die Preise erhöht weil sich das Spiel so gut verkauft 

Hab den Key da für 29 € vorbestellt


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (1. September 2013)

Ja als TW-Veteran (seit Rome 1), habe ich alle Spiele der Reihe bis auf Medieval 1 und Shogun 1 gespielt, und da ich Rome geliebt habe musste ich es einfach vorbestellen, bei Amazon um 49,99€, immer noch billiger als jedes CoD oder Battlefield.
Ich hoffe nur, dass mein Laptop das noch schafft, Shogun 2 hat er immerhin geschafft.


----------



## Laudian (1. September 2013)

Ich hab Rome2 eben auch vorbestellt, für 36€ im Sega UK Store. Das es in den Deutschen Stores gleich 50€ kostet ist Abzocke pur.

Den Key habe ich sofort per E-Mail bekommen, mein deutsches PayPal Konto wurde anstandslos akzeptiert.


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (2. September 2013)

Hm, ich persönlich wäre ja vorsichtig, hatte da vor 3 Tagen was gelesen. Mal sehen ob sich das als wahr herausstellt: 



> Darüber hinaus wurde bestätigt, dass Total War: Rome 2 über einen Region-Lock verfügen, zumindest in einigen Ländern. Wer einen Key aus China, Taiwan, Hong Kong, Thailand, Laos, Kambodscha, Vietnam, Myanmar, Russland und CIS, Indien oder der Türkei kauft, kann ihn nur dort benutzen. Damit soll natürlich verhindert werden, dass wir an zu günstige Versionen kommen. Die Infos stammen von Total War Wiki und Steam.



Quelle:

Total War: Rome 2 - Pre-Download und Region-Lock


----------



## RavionHD (2. September 2013)

Also ich hab meines bei MMOGA im Ebay Shop gekauft für 30,89 Euro, MMOGA ist ja der größte deutsche Keyverkäufer, von daher befürchte ich nichts.


----------



## Laudian (2. September 2013)

s3nSeLeZz schrieb:


> Hm, ich persönlich wäre ja vorsichtig, hatte da vor 3 Tagen was gelesen. Mal sehen ob sich das als wahr herausstellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab ja in keinem Billiglohnland gekauft sondern in England, da außerdem hat Steam meinen Key ja bereits akzeptiert.
Das man in Deutschland 20€ mehr zahlen soll als in England ist einfach nur Abzocke, sonst nichts.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. September 2013)

Bilde ich mir das nur ein oder hieß es das es für vorbesteller am releasetag 2 gratis dlcs gibt?
Bei steam bekomme ich nämlich nur das greek kultures states pack angezeigt.


----------



## Ion (3. September 2013)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Bei steam bekomme ich nämlich nur das greek kultures states pack angezeigt.


 Jep und mehr gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. September 2013)

Vdmt.
Dachte da gäbe es mehr.
Was solls.
Außerdem hats eh nur 20 gig (wenn installiert)


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (3. September 2013)

habs installiert weiss aber nicht wo nun der Bonus code hinkommt für den gratis dlc?


----------



## Ion (3. September 2013)

In Steam oben unter Spiele den Code aktivieren


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (3. September 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> In Steam oben unter Spiele den Code aktivieren


 
ja code wurde abkzeptiert...."ok" geklickt...nichts passiert..

edit: ok mein fehler..dachte wird nur was heruntergeladen...aber griechische Staaten kann ich nun auswählen. das wars?


----------



## Darka (6. September 2013)

An die Amazon-Vorbesteller, habt Ihr eure Codes schon bekommen? Ich warte immer noch... hab mich zwar schon mit dem Kundendienst bzw. völlig inkompetenten First Level Support von denen außeinander gesetzt aber die wollen mir noch nicht helfen, da ja gestern Abend  die vollen 3 Tage noch nicht abgelaufen sind... ich soll bitte die restlichen Stunden warten bis die angegebene Zeit vollständig durch ist und der Code ist bis dahin 100% in meinem Postfach. *lol wers glaubt, der code ist natürlich immer noch nicht da...*


----------



## zockerprince15 (6. September 2013)

Hey ich habe meinen Code von Amazon schon am Samstag bekommen.


----------



## criss vaughn (6. September 2013)

Habe Samstag bestellt und meinen Code am Dienstag erhalten


----------

